# Psychologie de comptoir/de bistrot/de Prisunic/de bazar



## Giulia2213

Buonasera, 
Sto scrivendo su un forum in italiano, e mi viene in mente un modo di dire francese che non riesco a rendere in italiano. 

Si tratta del modo di dire "psychologie de comptoir/de bistrot/de Prisunic/de bazar" : tutte queste parole separate rendono la stessa idea, ovvero psicologia senza nessun valore da parte di persone che non sanno di che cosa parlano. 
"de comptoir" e "de bistrot" (ma "de comptoir" è più diffuso di "de bistrot") allude rispettivamente al banco dei bar e al ristorante.
"Prisunic" era una catena di supermercati (ora non esiste più, ma il modo di dire rimane) che proponeva prezzi bassi e spesso, qualità scadente ("de Prisunic" ha un doppio senso in francese : può significare di basso prezzo e in questo caso, l'espressione è megliorativa, ma può anche significare di qualità scadente e qui, è peggiorativo. Nel contesto di "psychologie de Prisunic" significa che la qualità (dell'analisi, opinione...) è scadente) e "bazar" è un negozio dove si può trovare ogni tipo di oggetto a prezzo bassissimo e spesso, di qualità scadente (e "de bazar" riferisce sempre alla qualità scadente). 

Nonostante le lievi differenze fra queste diverse espressioni, l'idea è la stessa : psicologia di nessun valore da parte di persone che aprono la bocca senza neanche sapere di che cosa si tratta. 


=> un'idea di equivalente ? Perché qui, ho il cervello asciutto :/




Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Sunny heart

Ciao! Forse "chiacchiere da bar"? cioè, discorsi che puoi fare in un bar.


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao,



Sunny heart said:


> Forse "chiacchiere da bar"? cioè, discorsi che puoi fare in un bar.


La tua proposta mi pare strana, molto strana 

Infatti, mi sembra mancare di logica per parecchie ragioni :
- la "psychologie de comptoir" viene da parte di persone che fanno delle analisi basate su giudizi fatti in fretta e furia, stereotipi, quello che hanno sentito da Tizio e Caio... Insomma, danno il loro parere senza neanche sapere di che cosa stanno parlando e senza neanche riflettere.....
- la "psychologie de comptoir" è una metafora di psicologia popolare ma di qualità scandente (come il banco del bar, luogo di incontro popolare), da parte di persone che credono di sapere tutto su tutto ; mentre la "psychologie de Prisunic/de bazar" implica la qualità scadente (come un oggetto di plastica che si rompe dopo 2 giorni di uso).


----------



## masla

Ciao
una delle espressioni che in italiano rende il concetto è "psicologo d'accatto" che letteralmente vuol dire "di seconda mano" ma si usa comunemente per indicare con disprezzo qualcuno che non sa di cosa parla.
Ciao
laura


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie Laura 

Ci sono altri modi di dire, forse più rari/regionali.... e via dicendo ?


----------



## masla

Mah sai Giulia di espressioni regionali ora non me ne viene nessuna...
Si dice anche "psicologo da quattro soldi", con il senso che cercavi tu.

(sull'uso delle espressioni monetarie farei una riflessione... ancora diciamo "non vale una lira", chissà quando passeremo all'euro nella nostra testa?)

Se mi viene in mente qualcos'altro te lo scrivo
ciao buona serata
laura


----------



## Corsicum

Une proposition à tout hasard ? : 
_Psicologia da quattro soldi._
_Psicologia di paccottiglia. _(Peut être un peu trop Français ?)
Et éventuellement pour enfoncer le clou ? :
_Una pseudo __psicologia da quattro soldi, di paccottiglia e stereotipata.
____________________________________________________________

_Ps: Désolé, toutes mes excuses _*masla, *_je n’avais pas vu ton message : "_psicologo da quattro soldi"


----------



## masla

Bonjour Corsicum!
"Psicologia di paccottiglia" n'existe pas en Italien
"Stereotipata" est correct, mais c'est un peu plus loin du sense que Giulia cherchait...
Bonne journée à tous
laura


----------



## underhouse

Anche:

_Psicologia da bar_

_Psicologia spiccia_


----------

